# Eating Walls and Molding



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So sorry. May be separation anxiety. What about letting him be free at night and created when you are gone?


----------



## Debra425 (Aug 18, 2015)

Afraid if I don't crate him at night I won't have any kitchen left in the morning. That is a longer stretch of time than if I'm out a couple of hours.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Can you him sleep in your room?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

When Max was teething, he chewed some molding and dry wall. We used a paste made with cayenne pepper. It worked.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Most of the time a dog will sleep when you sleep. Get a dog bed and put it beside your bed. Or if you don't care let him on your bed. But that is a personal preference.


----------



## Debra425 (Aug 18, 2015)

The taste deterrents work, but I cannot predict where his next area of attack will be, that's the problem....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

He is still young and could be still in chewing phase, but I think more likely separation anxiety. Search that. But how I dealt with it when Jaro was young was the go slow approach. Do everything like you are leaving but only be gone a minute. Then do that again and be gone 2 minutes, then three. Get him used to being left alone locked in kitchen a little at a time. In the meantime if you go out crate him.


----------



## Debra425 (Aug 18, 2015)

I was seriously considering crating him again...I just feel really badly about it.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I can sympathize. Mine ate many a wall and window sill over the years. I would crate when you're not there while he's still young. The other thing I would suggest is giving him toys he loves that are interactive and will keep him busy when you're gone whether he's out or crated-for instance a kong with peanut butter or frozen chicken broth, etc., and maybe a nylabone as well. 

I wouldn't worry about crating for a day or when you're running errands-it's good for you and your house and protects your dog from danger as well...and now mine will just go in the crate on their own to nap. Dogs also don't really exercise all that much when they're left alone anyways so I see no issue with you crating all day while you work as long as you're taking the time to walk him, exercise him, interact with him when you're home. Also, a tired dog is a good dog--so if you're going to be gone for a long time, training to mentally exhaust him or giving him a lot of exercise will make it easier on both of you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Can you keep him in your room at night? When I first left my pups uncrated at night, they were in my room with a jingle bell on their collar. If they got active at night, I would hear them. Then I would crate him when you have to go out, to protect you kitchen and him.


----------



## Debra425 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. He is a good boy and so good with my 2 year old. I can't bring him upstairs to bed now because I have a toddler that can maybe take the prize for worst sleeper ever. At 2 years old we are still working on sleeping through the night. We try to keep it as quiet as possible up there. Hearing the advice about crating makes me feel better. He was crated when we weren't around probably for his first 10 months. Someone please tell me it gets better!! Please!!! My first Golden NEVER did anything like this, EVER!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

It gets better!! It's hard when they're puppies and 10 months is still very much a puppy!!


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

He just needs to be crated. I have personal experience with a dog who ate drywall and/or "Firewall" (like is put in garages as a fire barrier to the house), and also know of several other dogs who have done the same thing, who ultimately end up with mesothelioma of the abdominal and/or thoracic cavities. It is a terrible malignancy, and the treatments are very disappointing for long term remission. The drywall looks a lot like asbestos under a microscope, so it isn't too surprising.


----------

